# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  παλιο τηλεφωνο siemens  με καντραν

## kokompila

ειμαι κατοχος αυτου του τηλεφωνου και σνδρομητης ον τελεκομ οταν το βαζω στην γραμμη λειτουργει κανονικα ολα μονο που δεν χτυπαει το κουδουνι κατα περιεργο τροπο καμια φορα χτυπαει οταν το σηκωνω ορθιο αλλα και παλι τιποτε ειναι καθαρισμενο απο σκονες μηπως δεν το σηκωνει η γραμμη? ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια και αναβαζω φωτο του και τα σχεδια

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γιωργο καλως ηρθες στο σπιτικο μας
η ον τελεκομ σου εχει την παλια απλη γραμμη ; η μηπως ειναι καιρος να το αφησεις το τηλεφωνο αυτο για το μουσειο;; παλια ο οτε εστελνε καμια σαρανταρια η πενηντα βολτ παλμικα και μπορουσε να διεγειρη το πηνιο της κουδουνας' τωρα στην ψηφιακη εποχη αλλαξε το συστημα και το τηλεφωνο αυτο μαλων προκαλει πτωση τασης στην γραμμη που εισαι συνδεμενος τωρα με τα ψηφιακα κενρα του οτε γιατι και η ον τελεκομ στις υποδομες του οτε στηρηζετε αν το καλοσκευτεις πριν καμποσο καιρο ο οτε παροτρινε τους συνδρομητες του να αλλαξουν τι παλιες συσκευες με νεου τυπου .
κατα την ταπινη μου γνωμη μαλων θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα γυαλυνο κουτι και να το βαλεις μεσα γιατι αυτο τωρα πια ειναι μουσιακο κομματι. *αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσουν και οι πιο ειδικοι στην υποθεση* .η εκτως και αν καποιος απο μας εδω εκανε καμια μετατροπη η να την κανεις εσυ 'να σου πω που το παω , παρε ενα κινεζικο φτηνο και αλλαξετου σωμα και δωσε ζωη στην αντικα γιατι την βλεπω σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και με λιγη καλη προσπαθεια αν εχεις εστω και πολυ λιγες τεχνικες γνωσεις με το συμπαθειο βεβαια το λεω χωρις να ξερω και ισως να προτρεχω κιαυτο δεν ειναι σοφο εκ μερους μου ' ετσι λοιπον τα βλεπω τα πραγματα απο την δικη μου σκοπια.και παλι καλως μας ηρθες και καλο χειμωνα

----------


## kokompila

νικο σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση εχω αλλα δυο τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι αλλα ειμαι 41 χρ και αυτο το τηλεφωνο μου φερνει αλλα πραγματα στο μυαλο πολυ καλυτερα απο οτι τωρα δε θελω να το σκαλισω αλλα να κανω κατι για το κουδουνι αν μπορεσει να μου πει καποιος καλο χειμωνα και σε εσενα φιλε μου

----------


## stom

Ειναι χαλασμενο. Τιποτε απο τα παραπανω δεν ισχυουν. Τα χαρακτιριστικα των αναλογικων γραμμων δεν εχουν αλλαξει, ουτε οι ενναλακτικοι παροχοι στα ιδιοκτητα δικτυα τους εχουν σχεση με κεντρα του ΟΤΕ επισης.

----------


## selectronic

Δεν αλλάξαμε από παλμικό σύστημα σε τονικό ?  :Confused1:

----------


## stom

Το παλμικο υποστηριζεται ακομα.. Τα χαρακτηριστικα λειτουργειας ομως δεν εχουν αλλαξει. 25Hz 90v p2p ειναι ο κουδουνισμος.

----------

selectronic (02-10-11)

----------


## kokompila

καμια φορα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω κανει μισο κουδουνισμα μπορει να ναναι χαλασμενο δε ξερω καποιος που ξερει σιγουρα?

----------


## kokompila

παιδια ξερεται τι κανει το κουμπι στα δεξια του?

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα Γιωργο...στο τηλεφωνο αυτο το κουμπι εχει την λειτουργια του flash στιγμιαια αντιστροφη πολικοτητας για εντολες στο τηλ κεντρο..θεωρειται μουσιακο μοντελο πλεον...ανοιξε τον μεταγωγεα του αγκιστρου και με ενα λεπτο γυαλοχαρτο καθαρισε τους επαφεις...και κατω απο τον δισκο εχει 2 η 3 επαφεις και καθαρισε και αυτους..αν επανελθει εχει καλως  ..βαλτο σε μια ακρη..να το βλεπεις...δεν τα φτανει  το ρευμα του βρονχου που ο ΟΤΕ δινει στα υβριδικα κεντρα...σωστα ανεφερε ο stom  για την ταση   ac 90 V 25hz..μα το ρευμα ειναι λιγοτερο απο 20mA  και δεν αρκει για μηχανικα κουδουνια πλεον..

----------


## kokompila

ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη για της πληροφοριες σου

----------


## FILMAN

Δώσε του τροφοδοσία 48V 50Ηz από το δευτερεύον ενός μετασχηματιστή να δεις, κουδουνίζει;

----------


## kokompila

τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στο τηλεφωνο και οχι στην γραμμη της ον η του οτε το οποια τωρα  δουλευει κανονικα μετα απο την επισκευη

----------


## PanosTEI

κοιτάχτε και αυτό, ανακατεσκευη παλιού τηλεφώνου με gsm :Lol: 
http://www.sparkfun.com/tutorials/51

----------

